# A word to.the wise about tires....



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Lately I have paid attention about something that .......well never came to my old mind(what's left of it). On the way back from Temple a month ago...I stopped by Discount Tire up there to have my spare tire which I have never used out from under the truck. It has never been used. I asked to check the air pressure before I got on the road. They said in another 6 months they could not touch/ service that tire because it was almost 10 years old. The tire has a " manufacturers date of make" on it. 
To make this story a little shorter....this also applies to all Who buy new tires. HAVE YOU EVER BEEN TOLD THE DATE OF MAKE BEFORE SOLD TO YOU OR HAVE YOU ASKED? these new tires may be old to begin with.....I am just guessingif I was in the tire business- I may be tempted to rid the older ones first...Is this legal? I don't know.
JUST BEWARE.......if you were not knowledgeable of this.

I just noticed the thread about trailer tires.Again.....has he said ...go buy the date on the tires...not when sold..this may apply to car tires too...your call.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

theres a code on tires that marks the year and week they were produced. depending on the age of the vehicle or trailer its good idea to check it. replaced a set of tires on the benz earlier this year. didnt see many miles but were around 10 years old and showed signs of age though the tread was still good.


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

I always check the date on the tire before I allow Discount Tires(or any dealer) to mount a new tire....especially trailer tires, they can sit for years before sold if your not careful.

They act surprised when I inspect the date before mounting.


----------



## skeeter1 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Tire date*

Where is this date located on the tire. Thnaks


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea discount told my dad last week that they wouldn't put one of the tires on another rim for the boat trailer because it was out of date.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Sidewall


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

..........


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Discount Tire will not put repair, replace a valve stem, or put air in a tire over 10 years old, nor will they take it off a trailer or vehicle and swap it out for a spare older than 10 years that has a ton of tread on it even if covered and no dry rot, etc. So I found out, and had to buy a new tire, but the tires were the wrong size for the rims I had I found out later from another tire place, and the tire looked smaller anyway. I went from 7.00 - 15 to ST225R15 on 6 hole 6 inch rims, but I ended up selling the 225 and got 5 of the correct size later and everything is good, but it was a mess at first.


----------



## Piley (Mar 24, 2013)

Worked at Discount through college. They won't mount anything older than 10 years old strictly due to age. It is just like any other rubber product. Rubber breaks down over time. Sooner or later you have another Firestone incident if you mount older tires on vehicles.


----------



## Rubi (May 28, 2013)

I did not know this...Guess I need to start rotating my spare into the new set o tires...Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I give tires 4 to 5 years tops and off they come on my vehicles...

Not interested in having a rotted tire blow causing me to swerve into opposite lane, into a ditch or a tree..

The life I save may be mine....


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

just FYI, the tire should have numbers on the inside to tell you where it was made and by who, at least when i made tires they did.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

One good thing about Discount Tire is they sell lots of tire so they turn their inventory. One thing I learned years ago is to be sure production date on a set is about the same.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

The local (to me) discount sells 25k-55k worth of inventory a day. They don't sit on the shelf...


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

This date code old tire issue was written up in Consumer Reports years ago. I've been checking tire dates for many years now...good info here.


.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

That is a great point, I've only used my spare tire once since 2001 (knock on wood). I make it a habit to check air pressure in it when I change oil. My spare is dry rotted from age. I'm due for tires now so I'll be taking my best tire and make it the spare. Even with 60K+ miles I'd trust it more than a tire with less than 100 miles that is 12 years old.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

For a while now I've been buying 3 tires and using the never used spare as the 4th and the best take off for the spare. If you keep up with it you save some money and never have old tires to have to rely on...jm.02


.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

acoastalbender said:


> For a while now I've been buying 3 tires and using the never used spare as the 4th and the best take off for the spare. If you keep up with it you save some money and never have old tires to have to rely on...jm.02
> 
> .


After the first time aren't u using one old tire and 3 new ones??

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------

